# Net speak question



## Maysie (Jan 6, 2008)

This isn't so much a rant as a question. I'm genuinely perplexed at this:

Why do people type multiple letters in a word when its not necessary?

For example:

"I reallyyyyyy enjoy this new eyeshadow. It's my favoriteeee."

It's confusing to me, because people don't go around talking like this in real life. Thoughts?


----------



## brewgrl (Jan 6, 2008)

OMG- you MUST be talking about me because i do this *waaaaay *too much (HAHA)

i never do the example as you showed up there though, i always do it as i seem to be thinking it in my head, as i would say it out loud.


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG- you MUST be talking about me because i do this *waaaaay *too much (HAHA)i never do the example as you showed up there though, i always do it as i seem to be thinking it in my head, as i would say it out loud.

same with me! i do it a lot, too.


----------



## nosepickle (Jan 6, 2008)

i actually do talk like that.

am i the only one to draw words out like really, or way? (good example, brewgrl!)


----------



## Maysie (Jan 6, 2008)

Its only confusing/annoying when its at the end of words for some reason, like the last letter of that word.


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Maysie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Its only confusing/annoying when its at the end of words for some reason, like the last letter of that word. i do that all the timeeeee




sorry, but i really don't know why LOL


----------



## nosepickle (Jan 6, 2008)

it's just a way of putting emphasis on words, I guess.


----------



## jessiej78 (Jan 6, 2008)

I noticed this too, lol. It's like the emphasis is in the wrong place or something, hehe.


----------



## Ashley (Jan 6, 2008)

Yeah, I agree with everyone, it's for emphasis.

I think the reason why it is placed at the end of the word sometimes and seems to be misplaced, is because most of the time, the last syllable is drawn out.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 6, 2008)

agreed, for me it indicates added emphasis, but I prefer it to be where the emphasis should be, if at all possible. Like "waaaay too much" rather than wwwaaayyyyyy or what have you. For me anyway


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jan 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *nosepickle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif it's just a way of putting emphasis on words, I guess.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 7, 2008)

I do that too sometimes, with soooo, waaay, and reeeally

lol sorry it's annoying !


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jan 7, 2008)

I am soooooooo sorry. (Smile)


----------



## bella1342 (Jan 7, 2008)

I agree with everyone... sometimes I do it when I'm typing for emphasis.

I don't do it a lot, I notice I use it when I'm saying so. Like he has me soooo upset.

Usually that's the only time... that I noticed anyway.

I have a dot problem though.. it annoys me at times, I have to learn how to stop. LOL!


----------



## Sheikah (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm guilty too. I think I've done it in almost every post lol. I'm just very expressive sometimes hahaha.


----------



## iatreia (Jan 7, 2008)

lol I'm so guilty of using this.

Like what people have posted, its for expressing emphasis and stress.

In IRC channels, the use of ~ at the end of the sentence is also popular.

example: hiya girl~~~~~~~~~ or no~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

the ~~~~ sort of represents the prolonged and trailled use of the voice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Anthea (Jan 7, 2008)

Guilty as charged. I do it to emphisise a word mainly on how I'm feeling at the time. I think.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Jan 7, 2008)

Yeah, I agree with Aplsmash and Rosie.

I do it sometimes though, but not very often.


----------



## brewgrl (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm a total habitual dotter as well!!! (((or really any punctuation mark for that matter)))

oh... and i almost always do it in sets of 3

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree with everyone... sometimes I do it when I'm typing for emphasis.
I don't do it a lot, I notice I use it when I'm saying so. Like he has me soooo upset.

Usually that's the only time... that I noticed anyway.

I have a dot problem though.. it annoys me at times, I have to learn how to stop. LOL!


----------



## Ricci (Jan 8, 2008)

I vote u should try not to let what other people type bother u so much?


----------



## -Liz- (Jan 8, 2008)

i agree, and i do tend to do it occasionally, but i have issues with the way people type i had a thread a while ago as to WHY people but "z" at the end of words

(lolZ)

and Ricci, i don't think she was whining about it, as she stated in the first post was "this isnt so much a rant, as a question" this signifing that it doesnt bother her that much


----------



## speedy (Jan 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif agreed, for me it indicates added emphasis, but I prefer it to be where the emphasis should be, if at all possible. Like "waaaay too much" rather than wwwaaayyyyyy or what have you. For me anyway



Yep, that's how I do it too.


----------



## Ricci (Jan 8, 2008)

Well I assumed it bothered her cuz she asked about it.. my bad

Originally Posted by *-Liz-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i agree, and i do tend to do it occasionally, but i have issues with the way people type i had a thread a while ago as to WHY people but "z" at the end of words (lolZ)

and Ricci, i don't think she was whining about it, as she stated in the first post was "this isnt so much a rant, as a question" this signifing that it doesnt bother her that much


----------

